# Real life applicaion?



## seminole (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been taking hapkido for three months and have been really enjoying it. Has anyone here actually applied hapkido in a real life self-defense situation? If so, what was the result?


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I have been lucky enough to only get into 3 altercations in my life, but one of my friends has been at gunpoint 2 times. Both times he used his training. The first time was a disarm and takedown. The guy ran away. The second time was a wrist throw. The guy had to go to the hospital to take care of some broken bones. The only thing that happened to my bud was that becouse he was rusty he got tagged the girst time with a fist in the eye. The technique was slightly off. The second time his technique was off as well and a stray foot came around and hit him in the eye again. Both times he was out of class for a few months.


----------



## Pyros (Feb 5, 2003)

I have some experiences in the real life. I wasn't a Hapkido student back then, so I wasn't using HKD per se, but I did use techniques learned elsewhere that I'm now learning in the HKD curriculum, so from another point of view, I have used HKD techniques. Kinuhki (sp?) is something I've used several times. That is, the elbow lock.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 13, 2003)

I had a friend in College who was a Black Belt in Hapkido and was also a bouncer at a rather roudy "Fratboy-Football player" bar. Saw his share of use, turned out very well for him everytime. (also helped that he's a gymnast with the musculature and prowess that comes with that)
Taught me a real appreciation for you art!
Your Brother
John


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 27, 2003)

I have been forced to use force multiple times in my career unfortunately.  Of these times, perhaps 90% of the time has been joint locks, submission holds etc.  Generally speaking this has come from my Chin Na training but it is similar to Hapkido in many regards.

So I would say based on the senerio it has valuable real life application.

Stay safe


----------

